# When domesticated bunnies don't realize how sharp their teeth are



## ArtistChibi (Oct 2, 2021)

I feel bad for Xiao Wu. She's so used to biting willow sticks, cardboard, and hay that she doesn't realize just how sharp her teeth are. She went to nip my leg, like she normally does on my sock or pants, because I was giving Shen attention and she broke skin. It wasn't really bad. Just a small nip like a paper cut. She didn't mean to hurt me, only wanted me to give her attention, too.



It looks like a paper cut. That's how sharp her teeth are.
Poor baby girl. She was scared I was gonna be mad. But I'm not. I gave her attention, too, and moved on with my day. Now she'll just nudge me when I don't have long pants on, or pull on my socks. Funny bunny. 

Have you all had this happen before where they don't realize just how sharp their teeth are?


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Oct 2, 2021)

My young babies from any age from 
1 day old to 8+ weeks old don’t understand how sharp their teeth are.
Baby bunnies are born with teeth (unless I’m wrong, that’s just what I’ve observed) and so when you pick them up and their hungry they nibble you, it’s actually really cute. And my older babies, will nibble and nip my fingers if I allow them, either wanting to play or thinking I’m giving them food. 
Some of my adults even do it, I’ll have them out and they’ll nip and dig at my legs, trying to get me too play. At one point I’d squeal (purposely) to let them know they were actually hurting me, but most of the time I just push them away, seeing as I have to remind them almost every time their out with me.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 3, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> My young babies from any age from
> 1 day old to 8+ weeks old don’t understand how sharp their teeth are.
> Baby bunnies are born with teeth (unless I’m wrong, that’s just what I’ve observed) and so when you pick them up and their hungry they nibble you, it’s actually really cute. And my older babies, will nibble and nip my fingers if I allow them, either wanting to play or thinking I’m giving them food.
> Some of my adults even do it, I’ll have them out and they’ll nip and dig at my legs, trying to get me too play. At one point I’d squeal (purposely) to let them know they were actually hurting me, but most of the time I just push them away, seeing as I have to remind them almost every time their out with me.


Xiao Wu doesn't normally bite. She'll nip to get my attention or pull my socks. So it was a little jarring when this happened. She has not done it since, knowing it hurt me. Like the time she was doing zoomies on the bed and her claw scratched my eyelid.  My babies are too cute and I try to make their lives better. So little mishaps like this are nothing. It's live and learn. They are, after all, my first bunnies. 
Shen, however, will nip as a means to pick my hand up and throw it. Like as if he's playing. Since we've had him since 8 weeks old, he learned his limitations with his biting. We got Xiao Wu when she was almost 5-6 months old. So her experience with her biting power is different.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Oct 3, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> Xiao Wu doesn't normally bite. She'll nip to get my attention or pull my socks. So it was a little jarring when this happened. She has not done it since, knowing it hurt me. Like the time she was doing zoomies on the bed and her claw scratched my eyelid.  My babies are too cute and I try to make their lives better. So little mishaps like this are nothing. It's live and learn. They are, after all, my first bunnies. ❤
> Shen, however, will nip as a means to pick my hand up and throw it. Like as if he's playing. Since we've had him since 8 weeks old, he learned his limitations with his biting. We got Xiao Wu when she was almost 5-6 months old. So her experience with her biting power is different.


Bunny are interesting animals 
I love my babies too, even if they have attitudes. The smaller the rabbit the bigger the attitude. 
And really, how did Xiao Wu scratch your eyelid is my question


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Oct 3, 2021)

When I got my first bunny, Dune, I was still very new to bunny ownership. I had read about them sometimes nibbling to groom, but it took a lot of practice to not jump when he went from licking to nibbling. I would accidentally jump out of surprise when he nibbled just because I didn’t expect it. Poor bunny rarely nibbles now because he thinks it hurts me. Rabbits are so caring.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 3, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> Bunny are interesting animals
> I love my babies too, even if they have attitudes. The smaller the rabbit the bigger the attitude.
> And really, how did Xiao Wu scratch your eyelid is my question


I was asleep when she was doing zoomies on my bed.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 3, 2021)

@dogwoodblossoms , oh yeah. We are going thru the dwarf size/lionhead breed attitude now in our home. Lil' one moves fast and attacks with her sharp teeth. 

Yes, yes, we have 4 y.o. spayed large Rex sanctuary buns that react to you being in their space, with teeth defenses. too. Teeth and lunges, two defenses. Reminds me of the boston terrier small dog (retractable leash) that bit my leg when walking by on the sidewalk. Eeeeek!!!

Many other mutt breeds never behaved that way from birth thru age 13. Our airplane-wings lionhead girl is Quite The Challenge!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 3, 2021)

My gorgeous mini-Rex SnowB bit my fingernail nearly in half after having Papa's urine scent on my hands. She did not like the urine smell of another n/boy who wasn't her hubby.


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Oct 3, 2021)

@TreasuredFriend I always like to think of small breeds of rabbit as small dogs and big breeds as big dogs. Something about these small breeds of animals


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 3, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> When I got my first bunny, Dune, I was still very new to bunny ownership. I had read about them sometimes nibbling to groom, but it took a lot of practice to not jump when he went from licking to nibbling. I would accidentally jump out of surprise when he nibbled just because I didn’t expect it. Poor bunny rarely nibbles now because he thinks it hurts me. Rabbits are so caring.


Poor Dune. But at least you know, now.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 4, 2021)

I got bit my self last night as well. He was on my lap, in my recliner, laying between my legs. He loves my blanket, but always has to move it to be his way. Well I guess he didn't realize my leg was where it was and he niped my thigh. I yelled and he jumped about two feet in the air. I felt so bad, but **** did that hurt. I have two little tooth bruises. I didn't mean to actually yell, but holly moley did it hurt.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Oct 4, 2021)

Barbara said:


> I got bit my self last night as well. He was on my lap, in my recliner, laying between my legs. He loves my blanket, but always has to move it to be his way. Well I guess he didn't realize my leg was where it was and he niped my thigh. I yelled and he jumped about two feet in the air. I felt so bad, but **** did that hurt. I have two little tooth bruises. I didn't mean to actually yell, but holly moley did it hurt.


I know the feeling. I don't think I could handle the sharp pain on my thigh. I have a low pain tolerance so even a light nip hurts on certain areas of my body.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 5, 2021)

@Barbara are you looking at all reasons why your neutered boy or spayed girl would chomp on skin?

Our elder spayed girls detested a perfumy scent on my skin. Bites happen fast.

With my notes on spayed mini-rex SnowB (above) biting my nail, the movie actress scene was engaged. I cried and put on a show telling SnowB how much she hurt my feelings and MY SKIN. SnowB's facial expression was priceless as she listened to my crying and sobbing....


----------



## Barbara (Oct 6, 2021)

TreasuredFriend said:


> @Barbara are you looking at all reasons why your neutered boy or spayed girl would chomp on skin?
> 
> Our elder spayed girls detested a perfumy scent on my skin. Bites happen fast.
> 
> With my notes on spayed mini-rex SnowB (above) biting my nail, the movie actress scene was engaged. I cried and put on a show telling SnowB how much she hurt my feelings and MY SKIN. SnowB's facial expression was priceless as she listened to my crying and sobbing....


He's not neutered. I'm playing that month to month or day to day lol He just turned 7 months and so far so good, but I know that can change at any given moment.


----------

